# Hot and sweet marinade/glaze



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw this on a fishing show this A.M. It looked and sounded good! They used it on salmon, but should work on anything??? Haven't tried it yet, but worth a try!

Salt and pepper fillets/steaks Let sit for a few minutes.

Marinade/glaze:

Wasabi powder

beer

oyster sauce

honey (mix it all well)

Coat fish, letsit for a few more minutes,and grill it up!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

yum.. sounds good, I'll have to try that:hungry


----------

